# Married to a ghost



## shaanz (Jul 27, 2010)

I have been with my H for 6 years and have been married for 2. we now have a 4 month old son.

My husband is a great person, he helps out home, sometimes cooks and helps out with the baby. He is so happy around others always smiling laughing and joking around. But when he's home with me it's like he switches off. HE hardly speaks to me, unless its about his work. We fight about 3 times a week, mostly over really stupid things. He's alwas saying I make life miserable. I get really upset, because he also tells me that he loves me so much. I dont believe him though.

I feel myself slipping, I've slowely but surely stopped caring. I dont even know if I love him anymore. He has done some pretty hurtful things to me, and always said that it was my fault. I am not happy in this relationship, I feel so lonely. Its like I married a ghost. I am seriously considering leaving but dont know if Im doing the right thing.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Have the two of you tried marriage counseling yet? It's kind of odd in one part of you post you say he is a great person. Yet, you also indicate what a horrible person he is in the same post. :scratchhead: Have the problems just started since the baby arrived?

You could also benefit from reading "The Five Love Languages" by Gary Chapman. See if you can get your husband to read it too. Both of you really need to figure out what makes you feel love.

Hope things get better.


----------

